

My Weekend Project: Instacolor App - find Instagramers around you - krisrak

I created an iPhone App to visualize and discover Instagram users and photos posted. You can find Instagramers around you and anywhere in realtime.<p>You can use the app to go to any city and explore people and real time photos posted around<p>HN Instagram users I have limited number of promo codes to give away to download iphone app for free email instacolor@gramfeed.com<p>http://instacolorapp.com
======
abava
Pictures search for Twitter shows instagram too: <http://twpic.linkstore.ru>

------
krisrak
Instacolor iPhone App : <http://instacolorapp.com>

------
scorpioxy
Nice.

How about an overview of the technology used and lessons learned? I always
find those interesting.

